# dateiname --> id3-tag ?



## Shiivva (19. Dezember 2001)

kennt jemand zufällig ein Programm, das aus den Dateinamen einer mp3Datei den ID3-Tag erstellen kann?

Ich bin zu faul, um alle einzeln einzutragen 

//hab eins gefunden!!! --> http://www.mp3tag.de
Könnt den Thread also closen.


----------

